# Oh for a Kontakt Editor like GigaStudio Editor...



## PaulWood (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

There is no real point to this thread, I just need to vent for a couple of minutes...

I *love* Kontakt (and when 3.5 is released I will love it even more on my 16GB Mac farm machines... :D ) but I really, REALLY hate creating/editing programs in it. I would much rather do so in either an external application like GigaStudio Editor, or Kontakt with a different skin...

Another bugbear of mine is that I often create a lot of programs that are very similar, and copy and paste between programs a lot, but I find that having only one instrument open in "edit view" at a time is a real PITA.

Ok, rant over. Back to work staring at those tiny tiny fonts and trying to get knobs to be precise :? 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Thonex (Feb 27, 2009)

PaulWood @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Another bugbear of mine is that I often create a lot of programs that are very similar, and copy and paste between programs a lot, but I find that having only one instrument open in "edit view" at a time is a real PITA.



I think you can open 2 instances of Kontakt.. and copy/past from one instance to another. I believe you can have both instruments in edit mode so you can drag from one to another without having to open-close-open-close... between patches.

I say "I think" because I haven't do this in ages... but if I recall this is possible.

Cheers,

T


----------



## PaulWood (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Thonex - I'll look into that. I tend to edit in standalone mode, but this may be a reason to edit within a host.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Thonex (Feb 27, 2009)

PaulWood @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Thanks Thonex - I'll look into that. I tend to edit in standalone mode, but this may be a reason to edit within a host.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



no no... I think yo can do it in stand alone.

Give it a try... it's been ages....


----------



## polypx (Feb 27, 2009)

> Ok, rant over. Back to work staring at those tiny tiny fonts and trying to get knobs to be precise



Don't forget if you hold down shift you get a finer resolution when adjusting the knobs.

cheers
Dan


----------



## PaulWood (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I discovered that over the weekend! and Ctl+Click resets to zero.

My biggest bugbear is that when I have moved samples or am converting from another format into Kontakt, the locate samples window is SO BLOODY SMALL! And the font doesn't differentiate between certain letters (a and o for example) at that size.

Also, the window can't be resized, and when you drag the "folder" column wider, it's not persistant...

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

> And the font doesn't differentiate between certain letters (a and o for example) at that size.



I think the whole Kontakt development team must have 20-20 vision :x All I know is I literally have to keep a magnifying glass alongside my monitor when I'm running Kontakt. :cry: .

Kontakt is a real enigma. Parts of it are brilliant and others are downright user hostile. :shock:


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 2, 2009)

PaulWood @ 27th February 2009 said:


> Another bugbear of mine is that I often create a lot of programs that are very similar, and copy and paste between programs a lot, but I find that having only one instrument open in "edit view" at a time is a real PITA.


Do you know, that you can switch instrument in K3 with a single click in the Monitor tab | Instrument Navigator? This does make copying/pasting between instruments a lot easier in K3 than in K2.


----------



## paoling (Mar 4, 2009)

> Kontakt is a real enigma. Parts of it are brilliant and others are downright user hostile. Shocked



One terrible part for me is the group editing... I'm never sure if the changes I make to a certain parameter will apply to the other groups or not, and since the selection of the active groups is a bit tricky, I'm always scared that I'm not doing the right move. And come on, why can't I select groups dragging a rectangle box? (can I?)


----------



## PaulWood (Mar 4, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Tue Mar 03 said:


> Do you know, that you can switch instrument in K3 with a single click in the Monitor tab | Instrument Navigator? This does make copying/pasting between instruments a lot easier in K3 than in K2.



I didn't know that! Does that work if the instrument is open in edit mode? I'm not in front of my machine at the moment...



> One terrible part for me is the group editing... I'm never sure if the changes I make to a certain parameter will apply to the other groups or not, and since the selection of the active groups is a bit tricky, I'm always scared that I'm not doing the right move. And come on, why can't I select groups dragging a rectangle box? (can I?)



I agree. I would *love* to be able to select groups based on the position of a CC controller - so for example if I have a program with 30 groups to be played when CC1 is from 0-31, 30 more when it is 32-63 etc etc, when I move the modwheel, it selects those groups only!

Cheers,

P


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 4, 2009)

PaulWood @ 4th March 2009 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Tue Mar 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know, that you can switch instrument in K3 with a single click in the Monitor tab | Instrument Navigator? This does make copying/pasting between instruments a lot easier in K3 than in K2.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,

Though this wont help you now, you may want to keep an eye out for Redmatica's keymap 2, which will be compatible with Kontakt. Though its a little pricey, I personally find keymap a joy to work in. http://www.redmatica.com/Redmatica/Keymap_Pro_2.html


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Mar 4, 2009)

JT3_Jon @ Thu Mar 05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Though this wont help you now, you may want to keep an eye out for Redmatica's keymap 2, which will be compatible with Kontakt. Though its a little pricey, I personally find keymap a joy to work in. http://www.redmatica.com/Redmatica/Keymap_Pro_2.html



This looks great - is it Mac only or is there a PC version?


----------



## digitalboytn (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm with you on the wish for an K3 Editor like GS3...The GS3 Editor allows incredible control over every element of the process - in a clear and unambiguous way.GS3 is a great format and the "Mix Environment" is so flexible and I believe - unparalled.
When Garritan says he is happy with his ARIA player and compares it to GS3 - that is a complete joke and it shows that his plans to "ressurect" Gigastudio are doomed to failure...We have all got on board the Kontakt bandwagon - but as technology marches onward and upward - there will always be a place in our hearts for GS3 because it really was ahead of it's time...Now pass me a tissue will you ? :cry: ajw


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 28, 2010)

Ufff I'm happy the I'm not alone in this matter  
I am converting all my giga libs for Kontakt 4. on some occasions I have to do it manually since some conversions seemed weird, so I had to open up the gigaeditor again so I could export all the samples. Its soooo easy to use and especially its "eye" friendly.

What I'd wish for for the next K4 version would be the ability to resize (downwards) the group editor so you can see more of the groups. Maybe even resize the fonts.
Also the ability for reordering the groups.

But most important : groupfolders. This would ease the pain seeing 100s of groups (which can be trickò


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 28, 2010)

lee @ Sun Mar 28 said:


> ...
> 
> Kontakt Assistant: http://www.chickensys.com/products/sw_i ... +Assistant
> 
> ...



That looks cool. But seems not to be out yet. I think this was announced quite some time ago. Still no new news. But if it comes out it could be very useful.


----------

